# 1959 Mercury Park Lane convertible-another save



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Model from an AMT 1959 MERCURY PARK LANE CONVERTIBLE 3-in-1 CUSTOMIZING KIT


*BEFORE PURPLE POWER*

A 1959 Mercury Park Lane Convertible (AMT 3-in-1 kit model) that was found after 50+ years in the attic in extremely rough shape. The 3-spoke spinner hubcaps are classics, so they might be used on a better quality model than this wreck. A soldering iron had been used to melt gouges and smear chunks of plastic onto the body. Then "decorated" as a race car, "Bill's Esso" on trunk lid and "Powerhouse" on the side. Yikes.


























































*
AFTER A BATH in PURPLE POWER *

The red make-shift "grille" of melted sprue became dislodged after removal from the bath and the stock grille now fits nicely in the front cavity. (The missing windshield post was found in the dissolved paint debris.) 

The black areas are melted black plastic that was used as a filler by the previous "builder" from whom I inherited the glue-bomb.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

*COMPLETED PARK LANE CONVERTIBLE*

After much filling and sanding, the model was painted in a gray primer to expose othewise undetectable flaws which needed to be filled and sanded again. One coat of flat black was applied to the chassis and body. New windshield glass may be from a Buick as the original glass was beyond a decent repair. 


Thanks for looking...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE save! Thattook some work for the before to the after pictures you posted!

NICE Work!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very good save


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* Excellent work there... Pure awesome job saving that classic... *


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow what a great save!! I see you repaired the windshield frame, did you use one from another kit, or make your own? Excellent job on this, a little piece of history!


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

I repaired the original windshield frame using a piece of plastic with the same thickness and width as the original.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

wow, what a mega save


----------

